# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Google Chrome не работает, ошибка "Опаньки..."

## Maks12345

Перерыл весь интернет, ничего не помогает, не могу зайти ни на одну страницу везде вылазиет опаньки и даже в настройки зайти не могу там тоже оно вылазиет, другие браузеры работают как надо, проверял систему антивирусом 360 Total Security всё что нашел удалил, но на работоспособность гугл хрома это не повлияло

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

360 Total Security это хорошо, конечно. Но лучше бы еще, чтобы наши специалисты посмотрели, не осталось ли зловредов.

----------

